# Underwater LEDs



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd like to mount a couple LEDs behind one of my caves to illuminate it a little. Just wondering what my best option would be to put it in and hide everything. Don't even know what to buy yet.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Interesting thought. No experience with doing it but just a thought that might be simple.

How about using silicone to stick the LED inside a small glass bottle or a test tube? Turned upside down, the water doesn't go up into the bottle so you have less worry about the waterproofing of the LED and connections. Make sure the glass is fixed solid so the fish can't knock it around and you're good???


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

That might work. I'm just trying to figure out the simplest way possible.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

That should be simple --- but not tested, either!


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

What about some of those waterproof led strips? Only issue would be keeping water off the connection from the strip to my power source.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Jarryd330 said:


> What about some of those waterproof led strips? Only issue would be keeping water off the connection from the strip to my power source.


I think he's looking for something dirt cheap. 
Those can be very costly and come in bunches. He wants a single bulb.
(I'm only assuming.)


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

I recently saw some LED bubble curtain deals, I didn't really look at them, but maybe you could do something with one of those, minus the air? Just thinking out loud, from what I saw, they are definately waterproof and didn't look TOO expensive.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

This may end up being more difficult than I thought. I want it to be cheap and easy, just don't really know where to start.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

dsouthworth said:


> Jarryd330 said:
> 
> 
> > What about some of those waterproof led strips? Only issue would be keeping water off the connection from the strip to my power source.
> ...


They're like $5-6 on eBay.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

$16.99 online for the Marineland LED bubble wands, they MUST be waterproof, I just googled it, grab it locally and skip shipping costs?


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

How do they hook up? If petsmart or Walmart has them I'll get one in the morning. I'm hoping it's something I can find locally.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

I think you plug it in and plug in the air pump, but I have never really looked at one. My guess is leave the air pump out of the equation, if possible, and use the light where you want it?

Post what you find out, please.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

I will, I'm trying to find one locally. I have family coming in tomorrow so I'm trying to get it done before they come in so I'll have something cool to show off.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

I found some of those bubble curtains tonight, they only had red green and white, guess they're into Christmas themed tanks. I ended up with 6 more fish instead. Oops.


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

My buddy got one that was blue, they are bright, but very directional. you can see the beams from the leds at the base of the bubble wand. But one of them did light up over 1/2 of his 45 tall tank.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

That probably wouldn't be a good idea then. I want a low light for night time.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Do you have access to a soldering iron? Do you have an old wall-wart hanging around that produces 5vAC (or 4.5VAC, or even 3.5V AC, whatever)? The circuit for a single LED is extremely simple -- (+)---------\/\/\/\/\------------->|-------------(-)

where (+) is your positive terminal of the supply, \/\/\/\/ us a resistor, >| is the LED, and (-) is the negative terminal of the supply.

You could goober up the LED/resistor with a bunch of silicone to waterproof it, and run a long wire out to your power supply.

The size of the resistor is easy to calculate given then voltage drop and max amperage of the LED (I'll be glad to help you with that part if you're not a sparky)

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

How would I go about getting the right resister. I'm just going to go on and get enough LEDs to do a night mode so about 8 LEDs.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

=D>


Jarryd330 said:


> How would I go about getting the right resister. I'm just going to go on and get enough LEDs to do a night mode so about 8 LEDs.


If you post the led specs we can suggest some circuits and resistor values.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

Figured it all out, ended up mounting the lights in my hood instead. Bought 4, only 2 worked so the other 2 are going back.

Ended up with this and I love the natural moonlight effect, looks like its a low moon.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, one of my four strips was DOA, and the next day when I took the other three to work to check their current draw, two more had issues (one had lost 3 LEDs th other would intermittently fail if you bent it a little). They're sending me 3 replacents though, hopefully the new ones will have a better yield than the first four!

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Jarryd330 said:


> I found some of those bubble curtains tonight, they only had red green and white, guess they're into Christmas themed tanks. I ended up with 6 more fish instead. Oops.


I think we all know how you feel. 
I just hate it when that happens.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

I've hit my limit on fish for the tank for sure now. I may do some trading though at some point. I also aquired some seaweed stuff from my girlfriend's dad out of his salt water tank that we discovered grows in fresh water too. Redid my rocks and got everything looking awesome. I'm finally in love with my tank.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

just skimmed through so sorry if someone mentioned it. But you could just setup some wire through silicone air line get a few LEDs and power supply plug from Radio Shack. Test first to make sure it powers up then put a dab of silicone sealant in the ends. Probably as cheap as it'll get


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

I just picked up another LED for the other side, The wiring is all setup for it, just have to put it back together.


----------

